# Jd 7330



## David Millar (Jun 14, 2017)

Gidday how is it possible that our JD 7330 Tractor ended up with Radiator Coolant in the Fuel System ? Can`t see any leaks . Coolant has mixed with diesel and gone all yellowy in Tank and starting to blockFuel Filters ? Tractor has only done 1500hrs ? Anyone else had this problem or no how it can happen ?


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Seems kind of difficult, I would guess that the fuel pump is only in contact with diesel and crankcase oil, and even then it would be diesel in the radiator, not water in the fuel tank.

So the two ways i see this happening are:
1) Somehow the fuel return from the pump and injectors is picking up cooling water. This seems hard to believe because these lines are normally external to the block.

2) The water in the fuel is from another source, namely algae and/or bacteria chowing down on the fuel, making water, poop and CO2.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

G'Day David, welcome to the tractor forum.

Another possibility is leaking injector cups. They have been known to put diesel in the coolant and coolant in the diesel fuel.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Another possibility is leaking injector cups. They have been known to put diesel in the coolant and coolant in the diesel fuel.


How does that work, I can't visualize it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Rock Knocker,
Do an internet search for "*2001 JD 9400 injectors fault??*". The injectors sit in a sleeve that is press fit thru the water jacket in the head. The injectors have an o-ring seal that leaks and corrosion creates the problem. I do not know the exact mechanics of leakage but fuel can be leaked into the cooling system or coolant can be leaked into the fuel system. I mentioned this as a possible problem.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting, I have never heard of that, I'm sure it could be an issue with other brands also, thanks.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it's a big issue with the 7.3L international engine...a.k.a. 444

most diesel engines the injector sits in the head like a spark plug, but on your engine it is in a brass cup through the water jacket


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

David,
One other possibility....I bought a new Kubota mower many years ago that ran fine for a short while, and then started having problems. I found that the fuel in the tank had degraded, turned brown, and brown debris from the fuel was plugging the fuel filter. The fuel came with the tractor. I concluded that this Kubota had sat in the dealers yard so long that the diesel fuel degraded. If your tractor has sat idle for an extended period, this may be your problem.


----------

